# Can I do this?



## Truly (Oct 26, 2007)

My soap siezed on me, again; same fragrance.

This time I didn't get it into the molds fast enough. I'm trying to do fancy Christmas doodads.

Anyway, can I make another batch (no fragrance of course) then stir the grated soap into it and pour into my molds?

Will the grated soap make the new soap too lumpy to work with?

Will it cause the new batch to sieze?

I'd sure like to know if anybody else has tried it this way and how it worked.


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

Yep it will work.


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

Worked for me. I took the batch that seized on me and put it in the crock pot. It turned out nicely.. and I didn't have to add fragrance. Didn't even have to chop that sucker up either. 

There's a recipe on about.com.. David Fisher.. that is shredded soap in CP soap.
Haven't tried it.. but I plan on it. 

Rett


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

I either shred or chop it up . Divid into molds and the pour unscented over it . Works fine.

Patty


----------



## BasicLiving (Nov 26, 2007)

I did this once on a batch of cinnamon I didn't like. I made a new batch and at trace I stirred in the shredded cinnamon soap. It turned out beautifully. 

I grated the cinnamon batch I didn't like in my food processer. It only took a few minutes and came out really nicely.

Penny


----------



## Truly (Oct 26, 2007)

I thought about dividing it into the molds and pouring over it, but the molds are pretty small.

Does the soap fill in the gaps well? I'm concerned about creating air bubbles.

The problem I had the first time round was even tho the first mold poured, the rest of them I had to spoon. It's hard to get the bubbles out when the soap gets so thick so fast. It's nice to have it set up fast.... after you've poured it. :/


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Better to stir in the shreds and pour than to pour over the shreds. Tap the mold on the counter a few times to lessen air bubbles.

Bethany


----------

